# [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)



## Narbennarr (17. November 2015)

*[Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*


*Inhalt*
*
1. Vorwort
2. Danksagung

3. Alphacool XP³ Light V2 Black
4. EKWB Supremacy Evo Nickel Acetal
5. Phobya UC-2 LT
6. Watercool Heatkiller IV Basic Acetal
7.Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro Nickel

8. Messungen
8.1 Durchfluss
8.2 Temperatur

9. Fazit 
*

*Vorwort*

Beim Sortieren meiner Hardware viel mir auf, dass ich mittlerweile drei CPU-Kühler hier habe und da kam mir natürlich sofort die Idee, diese mal kurz miteinander zu vergleichen. Zu dem Zweck habe ich noch einen weiteren Anbieter angeschrieben und habe nun die Gelegenheit mit euch die Eindrücke von 5 CPU Wasserkühlern zu teilen, viel Spaß! 

Konkret geht es um folgende Modelle

* Alphacool Nexxxos XP³ Light Black V2
EKWB Supremacy Evo Acetal Nickel
Phobya UC-2 LT
HEATKILLER IV Basic
HEATKILLER IV PRO Nickel*

*Danksagung*

Mein Dank geht an Watercool für die spontane Bereitstellung der Heatkiller IV Samples




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiterhin bedanke ich mich bei Eddy von Aquatuning der mir im Zusammenhang mit anderen Tests die Samples des Phobya und des Alphacools zu Verfügung stellte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Alphacool Nexxxos XP³ Light V2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Alphacool XP³ Light V2 kommt in der mittlerweile bekannten Verpackung. Er ist, mit einer Folie geschützt, in ein Schaumstoffrahmen eingebettet. Neben dem Kühler liegen das verpackte Montagematerial, Wärmeleitpaste  und natürlich eine kurze Montageanleitung.
Der austauschbare Deckel ist aus Kunststoff in den eine dekorative, glänzende Metalplatte eingearbeitet wurde. Auf dieser finden wir neben der Bezeichnung auch die Angaben zum Ein- und Auslass der G ¼ Gewinde. Im Falle, dass sich der Geschmack ändert, oder Kratzer entstehen, kann der Deckel einfach und recht günstig ersetzt werden. Mit einem Gewicht von rund 280g, bewegt er sich im Mittelfeld.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rückseite besteht aus purem Kupfer, ohne Vernickelung. Im großen Ganzen ist die Verarbeitung ordentlich. Es gibt einen Kratzer, der aber außerhalb des CPU Kontaktbereichs liegt. An einer Stelle ist das Kupfer leicht angelaufen, Perfektionisten entfernen dies mit etwas Zitronensäure.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Montage*
Die Montage ist recht einfach. Die langen Schrauben werden durch das Mainboard geführt, mit Unterlegscheiben gesichert/positioniert und anschließende der Kühler auf diesen platziert. Mit Hilfe der Federn und Schrauben wird der Anpressdruck reguliert. Dieser ist nicht vorgegeben und muss nach eigenem Ermessen eingestellt werden. Anpassungen an dem Kühler selbst sind nicht notwendig.

*EKWB Supremacy Evo – Nickel Acetal*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus dem Haus des slowenischen Herstellers EK WB kommt die Neuauflage des Supremacy.  Die Verpackung ist EK typisch orange-weiß und der Lieferumfang reichhaltig! Es gibt für jeden Sockel eine Backplate, eine Jetplate und Wärmeleitpaste. Bei letzterer handelt es um die sehr gute Gelid Extreme!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die mir vorliegende Version ist an der Grundplatte vernickelt und mit einem schwarzen Acetaldeckel versehen, welchen das typische kleine EKWB Logo ziert. Dazu Deklarationen von in und out. Das Gewicht liegt bei leichten 190g.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verarbeitung ist als gut zu bezeichnen. Der Acetaldeckel ist frei von Mängeln und sauber verarbeitet. Die Grundplatte ist auch ordentlich, weißt aber leichte Unreinheiten auf, welche nur bei gutem Licht zu sehen sind, ansonsten keine Beanstandungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Montage*
Das Grundprinzip der Montage ist vorbildlich und simpel. Vor allem der vorgegebene Anpressdruck macht es Anfängern sehr einfach.
Punktabzug gibt es, da erst je nach Sockel der Kühler auseinander gebaut werden muss und eine andere Jetplate eingelegt werden muss. Dabei stimmen Ausgangslage und Anleitung nicht überein und letzteres verwickelt sich in Widersprüche, da hat die Qualitätskontrolle geschlafen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Phobya UC-2 LT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im inneren der Verpackung (auf der fälschlicherweise UC-1 steht) werden wir zunächst an den XP³ Light erinnert, da beide Identisch verpackt sind und auch der Lieferumfang und damit die Montage, bis auf die Backplates für AMD, die Selbe ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Deckel des Phobya UC-2 LT ist aus durchsichtigem Acryl und gewährt einen interessanten Blick in das Innere, was sich vor allem für farbige Flüssigkeiten anbietet. Ein- und Auslass sind auch hier angegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bodenplatte ist, trotz der Preisklasse, komplett vernickelt. Besonders im Gegenlicht sehen wir einige feine Kratzer und Unregelmäßigkeiten (optisch, nicht spürbar), was für die Preisklasse aber vollkommen im Rahmen ist.
Insgesamt ist die Verarbeitung auch hier gut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Montage*
Die Montage entspricht, wie gesagt, dem des XP³ Light, also lange Schrauben, Unterlegscheiben, Federn und Muttern. Auch hier ist der Anpressdruck nicht vorgegeben und erfordert Feinabstimmung!

*Watercool Heatkiller IV Basic Acetal*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Watercool Heatkiller IV Basic Acetal ist die kleinste Version der aktuellen Heatkiller-Generation.
Wie auch der große Bruder, erreicht er den Kunden in der typischen Watercool Verpackung. Im Gegensatz zu der Konkurrenz wird keine Wärmeleitpaste mitgeliefert, eine Backplate ist lediglich optional (ca 8€) erhältlich. Die Schrauben zur Montage sind vorsortiert und auch ein Sechskantschlüssel liegt  bei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verarbeitung ist auf einem sehr hohen Level. Dies gilt für den schwarzen Acetal/POM Deckel, wie auch für die Kupfergrundplatte. Der Deckelt besitzt den Heatkiller Schriftzug und ein kleiner Pfeil zeigt uns den Einlass. In der Mitte ist er etwas niedriger was ihm ein eleganteres Aussehen verleiht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grundplatte ist blankes Kupfer, das hervorragend geschliffen wurde und nicht den kleinsten Kratzer aufweißt. Auch die Kanten sind perfekt gearbeitet worden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Halterungen sind massiv und perfekt gearbeiteter Edelstahl, der sehr massiv wirkt. Jeder Zentimeter zeigt, dass wir hier ein erstklassig Verarbeitetes Produkt in der Hand haben! Eine Kupferfläche von dieser Qualität habe ich vorher noch nicht gesehen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Montage*
Die Montage ist auch ohne die Backplate sehr leicht und folgt dem bekannten Prinzip. Schrauben, Unterlegscheiben, Federn, „Mutter“. Im Gegensatz zu Alphacool/Phobya brauchen wir aber nur 4 Unterlegscheiben und insgesamt ist die Montage eine Idee einfacher. Der Anpressdruck ist vorgegeben und daher besonders leicht zu finden.
Mit der Backplate ist die Montage noch einfacher, leider kostet diese extra!

*Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro Nickel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die stärkste Version des Heatkiller IV kommt in der identischen Verpackung, eine Verwechslung ist dennoch ausgeschlossen, da er mit 450g nochmal einiges mehr auf Waage bringt und gängigen Tower-Kühlern Konkurrenz macht!
Der Lieferumfang ist 1:1 identisch mit der Basic Version und ebenso die Montage, kommen wir also zu dem Kühler.
Selten war ich so begeistert von einem Stück Metall. Die komplett vernickelte Optik ist natürlich grandios und wirkt durchgehend so edel wie ein Schmuckstück. Wie schon die kleine Version gibt es hier den Schriftzug und die Deklarierung des Einlasses, auch die Form ist identisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grundplatte ist minimal gewölbt um den Anpressdruck zu erhöhen. Die Verarbeitung ist aber nochmals besser und als perfekt zu bezeichnen, Er fühlt sich traumhaft an in der Hand und ist fast zu schade um im Gehäuse zu verschwinden. Die Formen, die Kanten und die Oberfläche haben einen außergewöhnlichen Grad der Perfektion. Ich habe noch nie so ein perfekt verarbeitetes Stück gesehen – überragend!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Testergebnisse*

Um wirklich die reine Leistung des CPU Kühler zu beurteilen habe ich einen 4790k mit prime95 12k custom belastet.
Als Radiator diente ein 360mm und ein 280mm Modell. Ersterer wurde mit 3 Alphacool Susurro Lüftern, Letzterer mit 2 NB-Eloop B14-2 gekühlt. Die Lüfter wurden durchgehend auf 12V betrieben. Als Pumpe diente eine D5 auf Stufe 4. So sollen die Temperaturen nicht durch den Durchfluss oder die Lüfter beeinflusst werden!


*Durchfluss*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Durchflusswerte sind nah beieinander, lediglich der Phobya Kühler liegt mit einem gewissen Abstand hinter den anderen Probanden und ist damit deutlich restiktiver.

*Temperaturen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch dieTemperaturen liegen recht nah beieinander, bei dem verlöteten 4820k sind kaum noch unterschiede messbar. Der Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro Nickel kann sich als einziger sichtbar absetzen, der EKWB Kühler liegt mit kleinerem Abstand auf dem letzten Platz. Es überrascht, dass der günstige Phobya Kühler mit den anderen beiden Kandidaten fast gleich aufliegt. Man kann sagen, dass sich der XP³ Light, der UC-2 LT und der Heatkiller IV Basic fast innerhalb der Messtolleranz unterscheiden (pro Kühler 3 Durchläufe).

*Update:* Der Alphacool Brass Chrome und der Phobya UC1 Extreme haben sich auf die erwartenden Plätze eingereiht. Durch seinen massiven Körper, belegt der brass Chrome den zweiten Platz hinter dem Heatkiller. Der Phobya liegt gleich auf mit dem Watercool Basic

*Fazit:*

*Platz 1: *Absoluter König in allen Disziplinen ist klar der *Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro Nickel*. Der Durchfluss ist einwandfrei und er ist der einzige Kandidat, der sich bei den Temperaturen deutlich von der Konkurrenz absetzen kann. Die Montage ist hervorragend, auch wenn eine Backplate zum Lieferumfang gehören sollte! Highlight ist aber vor allem auch die traumhafte Verarbeitung, welche so perfekt ist, dass sie den hohen Preis sofort rechtfertigt! Dennoch sind knappe 85€ einfach sehr viel Geld. Enthusiasten und Perfektionisten bekommen aber derzeit nichts Besseres!

*Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro Nickel*


positiv|negativ
beste Kühlleistung| Preis
traumhafte Verarbeitung| Backplate separat zu kaufen
einfache Montage|
edle Optik|
sehr hoher Durchfluss|

*Update:*
Der *zweite Platz* gehört, durch die tolle Kühlleistung und dem günstigen Preis dem *Phobya UC1 Extreme* und dem B]Watercool Basic[/B].
Leider bietet der Phobya keine Montageschrauben für den S2011 Sockel, ist dafür aber sehr günstig in Anbetracht der hervorragenden Leistung und Verarbeitung. Auch bei dem Watercool Basic stimmt fast alles!

*Watercool Heatkiller IV Basic*


positiv|negativ
gute Kühlleistung| Backplate separat zu kaufen
excellente Verarbeitung| 
einfache Montage
bester Durchfluss
*Phoby UC1 Extreme*


positiv|negativ
gute Kühlleistung| 
gute Verarbeitung| kein S2011 Material
Preis|
Mein *dritter Platz* geht an den *Phobya UC-2 LT*.  Der Preis ist hier ausschlaggebend. Die Verarbeitung ist weitgehend gut und auch die Temperaturen halten problemlos mit der teureren Konkurrenz mit. Beim Durchfluss müssen wir Abstriche machen und die Montage ist etwas aufwändiger und es liegt kein S2011 Material bei. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist aber unschlagbar und nicht nur Sparfüchse können hier zuschlagen.

*Phobya UC-2 LT*


positiv|negativ
gute Kühlleistung|Durchfluss
Preis|kein S2011 Material

Die starke Konkurrenz schiebt den *XP³ Light V2* auf den *vierten Platz*. Die Temperaturen sind auch hier sehr gut und der Durchfluss hoch. Verarbeitung und Montage sind aber nicht auf dem Niveau eines Watercool Basic und auf der anderen Seite hat man nicht den Kampfpreis es Phobyas. Dennoch wäre er eine solide Wahl und die Austauschdeckel sind ein schönes Angebot!

*Alphacool Nexxxos XP³ Light V2 *


positiv|negativ
gute Kühlleistung | Verarbeitung lediglich "ok"
Durchfluss | 
günstige Austauschdeckel verfügbar|

Der *letzte Platz* bleibt schließlich für den *EKWB Supremacy Evo*. Das heißt an der Stelle nicht, dass er schlecht ist, aber lediglich „zufriedenstellend“ und dafür mit 66€ ein wenig zu teuer. Der Durchfluss ist mit Platz 2 absolut in Ordnung. Die Montage schießt sich selbst ins Bein. Das System aus Backplate und vorgegeben Anpressdruck ist im Prinzip kinderleicht, doch die zu tauschenden Jetplates (welche anscheinend keinen Vorteil bringen), sowie die nicht fehlerfreie Anleitung kosten Punkte, die Verarbeitung ist bis auf Kleinigkeiten gut! Das wichtigste Kriterium Temperatur ist aber reproduzierbar hinter der Konkurrenz, weshalb die Leistung, aber auch das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis unterdurchschnittlich ist.

*EKWB Supremacy Evo*


positiv|negativ
Lieferumfang (Gelid Extreme) | schwächste Kühlleistung im Test
Durchfluss| Montage aufwändig
| Anleitung widersprüchlich / fehlerhaft


----------



## Narbennarr (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*

So ist jetzt fertig, viel Spaß!
Vielleicht hilft es euch bei der Entscheidung!


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*

- 

- Passt nicht zu den Ergebnissen im Diagramm:



> Auch hier liegen die Temperaturen recht nah beieinander. Der Watercool  Heatkiller IV Pro Nickel kann sich als einziger sichtbar absetzen, der  *EKWB Kühler liegt mit kleinerem Abstand auf dem letzten Platz.* Es  überrascht, dass der günstige Phobya Kühler mit den anderen beiden  Kandidaten fast gleich aufliegt. Man kann sagen, dass sich der XP³  Light, der UC-2 LT und der Heatkiller IV Basic fast innerhalb der  Messtolleranz unterscheiden (pro Kühler 3 Durchläufe).



- Im Grunde eine weitere Bestätigung, dass die Unterschiede in der Kühlleistung generell sehr gering sind

- Aktuell würde ich wahrscheinlich zu einem Watercool HK CPU  greifen: 34€, schwarzer Acetal-Deckel (im Gegensatz zu Plexi weniger anfällig für Rissbildung), wechselbare Halterung, Anpressdruck nicht vorgegeben (hilfreich beim Einsatz auf einer geköpften CPU ohne IHS).


----------



## Narbennarr (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*

Sorry so ein Mist, das Diagram ist total durcheinander gekommen...der Text passt. Moment^^

Edit: So neues Diagram ist drin, Excel wirft mir heute alles durcheinander


----------



## Stefan_S (19. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*

Interessanter Test, kann ihn aber leider von meiner Sicht aus nicht bestätigen. 

Habe selbst einen aus dem sortiment gelisteten Block aber ich erreiche bei einem 6700K bei 4.6GHz oc im Prime nur selten die 60° Marke und dann auch nur mit einem Kern und nicht allen. Angaben von HWinfo und ohne Gewähr, vielleicht spinnen auch meine Sensoren.
Ich erwähne hierbei absichtlich die kurzzeitige maximal Temperatur, Dauer liegt drunter. Spikes gibt es in jeder Messung.

Anzumerken hierbei ist: 
Grafikkarte (980TI) hängt im selben Kreislauf
1x 280mm slim Radiator mit 2 Noctua A14-PWM
1x 240mm monster Radiator mit 2 Nocuta A14-PWM (Deep Silence 5 sei Dank)
1x DDC PWM Pumpe auf 25% Leistung
Die Lüfter rennen alle NIE auf 100%.  (bis 60°C auf 40% und drüber zu 60%.)
CPU kommt nach der GPU im Kreislauf, sollte aber keinen Einfluss da haben.

Kannst du vielleicht mal deine genauen Settings preisgeben? Also Taktfrequenz und was noch mit im Kreislauf ist?

Grüße


----------



## n8schrauber (19. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*

.....


----------



## Narbennarr (19. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*



Stefan_S schrieb:


> Interessanter Test, kann ihn aber leider von meiner Sicht aus nicht bestätigen.



Was kannst du nicht bestätigen, das Ergebnis der Kühler untereinander oder die Temperaturen?
Falls letzteres kann man das nicht vergleichen, es geht hier auch nicht um die Temps an sich, sondern darum wie die Kühler gegeneinander agieren.
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das TIM der Skylakes ist, keine Ahnung wie sie auf AVX reagieren etc, keine Ahnung wieviel VCore sie brauchen etc. 

Haswell wird, nicht zuletzt unter Prime, gerne mal Heizwell genannt 

Es war ein freistehendes Setting, nur CPU und die beiden Radis.

Hier mal ein Screen von meinem Hauptsys 4790k@stock, 980 TI, 480er und 420er Radi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man einfach net vergleichen.


Als Ergänzung habe ich grade mal den EKWB Evo gegen den Heatkiller Nickel in Firestrike Loops gegeneinander laufen lassen:
Achtung, das sind die tatsächlichen Temperaturen, nicht Delta^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





n8schrauber schrieb:


> Bei Watercool Heatkiller IV Nickel hat das höchste "finish" (Oberflächenbehandlung).
> Da steckt sehr viel Arbeit drin, den Preis finde ich aus dieser Sicht gerechtfertigt, und ein Augenschmaus allemal.



Absolut, die Verarbeitung ist wirklich traumhaft und die Leistung stimmt ja auch!

Edit:
Intel Skylake im Test (i5â€‘6600K + i7â€‘6700K) (Seite 8) - ComputerBase

Dort sieht man, dass der 4790k mal eben 10Grad mehr macht als der 6700k


----------



## Stefan_S (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*

Danke für den Hinweis auf den CB Artikel. Habe nicht gewusst, dass die 6. Generation vom i7 so viel kühler bleibt.


----------



## D0pefish (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*

Beim Lesen der Auflistung der getesteten Kühler war sofort klar welcher der "beste" ist. Das unterdimensionierte Kunststoffgelumpe hat eben keine Chance auch bezogen auf die billigeren Watercool-Lösungen. Dazu muss man kein Genie sein und kann es sofort an den Produktbildern erkennen. Den Watercool HK 3.0 Copper setze ich bereits mit der 5. CPU-Generation ein und er ist einfach die richtige Wahl gewesen. Solange er per Add-on kompatibel bleibt oder es der Dremel richten kann werden sich hier keine anderen Kühler zum Gegentesten anfinden und die 5 Euro für die Backplate ...pff. Die habe ich beim Eigenbau des Shoggies 8 ähhm dreimal wieder drin.. Sleeven und solch pubertäre Schminkaktionen sind eh nicht meine Welt und dann dazu noch die Nickelallergie. Dann stecke ich das Geld lieber dahin wo es hingehört.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*

@D0pefish
Hart ausgedrückt, aber nicht falsch. Plastik Tops gleich welcher Art schneiden immer schlechter ab als Vollkupferkühler (gleiche Bauweise vorrausgesetzt). In vielen Reviews bekommen die Reviewer nur die Top Modelle aus Vollkupfer/Metal, die schneiden dann sehr gut ab. Die Varianten mit Plexi Aufsatz sind aber immer klar schlechter unterwegs was die Kühlleistung betrifft. denn Plexi nimmt keine Wärme auf, die Wärmeabgabefläche an das Wasser ist dann deutlich kleiner als wenn sich der ganze Block aufheizen kann um dann überall im Kühler die Wärme ans Wasserabgeben zu können, ist ja logisch


----------



## Basti 92 (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*

Hier ist noch ein kleiner Fehler, du meinst sicher nicht 4970k sondern 4790k 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Test liest sich wie immer sehr schön, obwohl ich gerne noch den Kryos Delrin im Vergleich sehe, weil er P/L mäßig so super ist.

MfG Basti


----------



## Narbennarr (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*

Jo die Diagramme sind mit diesesmal total misslungen  Erst Werte vertauscht, dann falsche Namen, jetzt das...keine Ahnung was da passiert ist.
Ich sag mal: Excel ist Schuld 

Ich ergänze den Test sobald es geht mit dem Phobya UC-1 Extreme, und dem XP³ Chrome Brass (Danke@Edyy ! ). Dann gucken wir mal wie sich die Topmodelle mit dem "günstigen" schlagen 

Wenn alles gut geht, gibt es Werte mit einem 3930, wo kein mieses TIM drunter ist!

Aqua Computer hat leider kein Bedarf und ich hab schon den EKWB aus eigener Tasche gezahlt


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*

Redest du von einem Core i7-3930K? Sandy Bridge E nutzt Lot für die Verbindung zum Heatspreader, wie auch alle anderen Enthusiast-CPUs von Intel seit dem Prescott. Besser geht kaum, von Köpfversuchen wird dringend abgeraten.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*

Ich kann (noch) nicht sagen welche CPU das genau ist


----------



## NiXoN (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*

Wieder ein Supi Test. Bin gespannt, was Du nach diesem und den Pumpen als nächstes auf dem Plan stehen hast 



Schade dass keine AC Kühler dabei sind, die Kryos sind auch immer sehr interessant und grad was die Verarbeitung angeht wäre da ein Vergleich zum Watercool sicher nicht verkehrt, da sie preislich in ähnlichen Regionen agieren.

Für manchen wäre vielleicht auch schön zu sehen wie die Kühler innen aufgebaut sind. Vielleicht kannst Du da nochmal Licht ins Dunkel bringen.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*

Ja hole ich nach, wenn die neuen Exemplare da sind. Dann gibts von allen Fotos von innen.
Hätte auch gern einen AC dabei gehabt, aber was solls 

Wenn alles klappt, mit einer geeigneteren CPU


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (21. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*

supi endlich mal was neues


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*

werte für einen Alphacool Brass Chrome und Phoby UC1-Extreme zugefügt.

Fotos der beiden Kühler kommen noch (Feiertagsstress  )


----------



## defPlaya (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*

Mist und ich habe mir letzte Woche als Neuling diesen Kühler gekauft. https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-supremacy-evo-acetal-nickel-original-csq . 

 Naja was solls.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> werte für einen Alphacool Brass Chrome und Phoby UC1-Extreme zugefügt.
> 
> Fotos der beiden Kühler kommen noch (Feiertagsstress  )



Zum HK IV Basic: Höchster Durchfluss und gleichzeitig nach dem IV Pro je nach Review trotz der nur 49 Finnen in der Kühlleistung auf dem 2. oder 3 Platz. Gerade beim Vergleich mit dem Phoby UC1-Extreme wird die gute Arbeit von WK deutlich.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU-Wasserkühler im Kurzduell (Watercool,EKWB,Phobya und Alphacool)*

@Lios
Das stimmt, der ist schon ziemlich stark unterwegs. Aber man muss sich auch immer ein wenig die Alter der unterschiedlichen Modelle vor Augen halten, einige haben ja schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und die Technik bleibt nicht stehen  Aber der Heatkiller IV Nickel Pro ist aktuell wohl der Stärkste am Markt.  Das muss man Neidlos eingestehen. 
Aber am Ende muss man auch sagen, die Kühler liegen generell sehr nah beieinander.


----------

